#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  I can be it, but I can't say it

## danblack

Can someone tell me how you say horny in Thai.

----------


## stroller

Ngee-en

But that's impolite to say when you don't know the person. When meeting someone in a bar or shopping mall, just say: "Ao gun mai?"

----------


## danblack

I did not plan to just walk up to anybody and say "Ngee-en"
What does "ao gun mai'

Thanks for the translation by the way

----------


## dirtydog

want together or not  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

'negan-mai'? which is much stronger than 'seeow-mai'?

Be careful with both. :Cool:

----------


## stroller

What's "negan"?

----------


## Boon Mee

> What's "negan"?


Same, same what you spelled in English.
As we all know, there is no standardized English spelling of Thai words.

----------


## Thetyim

> want together or not


Doesn't quite mean 'horny'

How about 'Ham pom bpen kang mun hin'
Which I hope means 'my knobs as hard as a rock'

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i doubt there are many Thai girls that wouldn't know the meaning of "I'm horny" in English.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
"Me so horny. Me love you long time"! :Very Happy: 

(...I love that song they made from that line - can't recall who did it tho.)

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Ngee-en  But that's impolite to say when you don't know the person. When meeting someone in a bar or shopping mall, just say: "Ao gun mai?"


For me it still sounds impolite though but no any Thai word is polite about "horny".




> 'negan-mai'? which is much stronger than 'seeow-mai'?  Be careful with both.


Actually this one is not bad.  :Razz:

----------


## stroller

> For me it still sounds impolite though


I know, was just kidding.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

U like Boom Sing always seems to work for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

> ^
> "Me so horny. Me love you long time"!
> 
> (...I love that song they made from that line - can't recall who did it tho.)


The 2 live crew, from the album "as nasty as they wanna be".

----------


## Dougal

My Thai phrasebook suggests 'Baa tanhaa' - which apparently is 'crazy with lust'.

I've never tried it out.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Ngee-en


Actually means "I need a fix" (as in drug talk) but is used for sexual matters too. Well, that's what I was told, anyway.

----------


## Dougal

What does 'seeow-mai' mean, literally?

----------


## Boon Mee

> What does 'seeow-mai' mean, literally?


Are you horny? - as far as I know...

----------


## JoGeAr

'Tuen-ten' means excited while 'see-ow' (ow with a long rising tone) translates as 'horny'. It literally means 'the senses are tingling' but  used in a 'romantic' context will not be mistaken for anything else. 
'Yak bump-bump' will get the idea across as well.

----------


## Fabian

Why do you need to talk about being horny anyway?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Why do you need to talk about being horny anyway?


Why not?  Does it make you errr... feel something like ermmmm... missing someone or something?  :rofl:

----------


## mikesch4ever

t'was 2 live crew

----------


## bradthai

towrie nah?

only for pattaya.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> Why do you need to talk about being horny anyway?
> 
> 
> Why not?  Does it make you errr... feel something like ermmmm... missing someone or something?


I have no idea what you are talking about .  :Wink: 

Actually I meant, why just talking about being horny? I guess there is something wrong when you start a conversation with your partner like "You know what, I am horny". Too much talking too little action I think.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

A man can say

"Mee arom" (=I have the horn)

and a woman says

"Mee arom hee" (=I am horny of my ****)

So a man could say to a woman "Mee arom hee reuplao?"



Its the sort of thing TGS would have tattooed on his balls.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> i doubt there are many Thai girls that wouldn't know the meaning of "I'm horny" in English.


remember the song "i'm so Horny,horny,horny horny.." etc bet a pound to a pinch of goat shite that most young Thais know exactly what it means...

----------


## Boon Mee

> "Mee arom hee" (=I am horny of my ****)


"Nice" girls say:  'Mee arom jim'
"Hee" is rather '_common_' :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Basket Weaver

> What does 'seeow-mai' mean, literally?


seeow is the word used when you get a sudden rush of blood from excitement (good or bad), eg a dip in a roller coaster ride or a mild sexual mini-climax of some sort. it is not exactly the word for "horny".

"mee arom" or "gert arom" = ive got a (sexual) mood, or im getting a (sexual) mood.

"mee arom jim" transtates to "my p***y is in the mood" so if your Thai GF uses this expression she might be taking the piss out of you, unless it is said in a "nice, cute" way.

----------


## cali kid

> What does "ao gun mai'


Do you want to fuck... Basically 




> 'negan-mai'? which is much stronger than 'seeow-mai'?


Actually they are completely different which basket case cleared up very well above 





> i doubt there are many Thai girls that wouldn't know the meaning of "I'm horny" in English.


I think it depends on the demographics. Just about 100&#37; of bar girls would understand and would gradually be reduced when getting down to up country girls which is probably around zero.





> "Me so horny. Me love you long time"!  (...I love that song they made from that line - can't recall who did it tho.)


Full Metal Jacket, when the Vietnamese pimp brings his girl around and she tells the black guy he is too "booku"




> What does 'seeow-mai' mean, literally?


It simply means, Does it feel good, but in a sexual manner





> A man can say  "Mee arom" (=I have the horn)  and a woman says  "Mee arom hee" (=I am horny of my ****)  So a man could say to a woman "Mee arom hee reuplao?"


Please pay no attention to this one......            .Please...

----------


## phunphin

I got ao mai lumg in response to ....ao gun mai.... i take it thats a NO..??

----------


## Spin

> Full Metal Jacket, when the Vietnamese pimp brings his girl around and she tells the black guy he is too "booku"


Not quite dude, the scene above is later in the film, the "me so horny scene" is where the camera snatch happens. The girl walks around the corner to the sound of "these boots were made for walking" :Smile:

----------


## klongmaster

> Quote: Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog A man can say "Mee arom" (=I have the horn) and a woman says "Mee arom hee" (=I am horny of my ****) So a man could say to a woman "Mee arom hee reuplao?" Please pay no attention to this one...... .Please...


I understand your point ck...but my wife has been heard to utter "mai mii arom lao" (I've lost my mood) when I've said something which she's not happy with, like suggesting another girl in the bed etc!

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by cali kid
> 
> Full Metal Jacket, when the Vietnamese pimp brings his girl around and she tells the black guy he is too "booku"
> 
> 
> Not quite dude, the scene above is later in the film, the "me so horny scene" is where the camera snatch happens. The girl walks around the corner to the sound of "these boots were made for walking"


That's right, the first scene in Vietnam.

And the pimp in the later scene is saying "beaucoup", french for "much".

----------


## mad_dog

Nge-un

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Nge-un


It's a bastard to transliterate, that one, isn't it. Good effort though.  :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> "Mee arom hee" (=I am horny of my ****)


I don't think they say that, not me though.  Well, it doesn't make just sense.






> Please pay no attention to this one...... .Please...


Agree!

----------


## cali kid

> I understand your point ck...but my wife has been heard to utter "mai mii arom lao" (I've lost my mood) when I've said something which she's not happy with, like suggesting another girl in the bed etc!


Arom = mood in any situation arom can be being in the mood for something including a trip to a friends house, doing a chore, eating a meal, whatever, just like when you say I am in the mood for.........

Arom sia = My mood has been ruined
Mai mee arom lao = I am not in the mood for it anymore

Arom is only directly related to sexual instances when be suggestive of that thing, otherwise it is used for just about everything you can feel or not feel like doing.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So, could you say  "Mai mee arom dtaam gnaan lao" (Not in the mood for work now) or would the sentence structure be different?

----------


## cali kid

^^ sure you could say that exactly

----------


## Fabian

Marmite, I would say that every day and I am quite sure you too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite, I would say that every day and I am quite sure you too.


Dunno - I've not done any work for the last 6 years.

----------


## Fabian

I thought you got some kind of job?

----------


## Mister Fixit

> I did not plan to just walk up to anybody and say "Ngee-en"
> What does "ao gun mai'
> 
> Thanks for the translation by the way


Ao-gun is *VERY* RUDE!!  Be careful.  I once said it to my g/f and got a slap.

----------


## Mister Fixit

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
> "Mee arom hee" (=I am horny of my ****)
> 
> 
> "Nice" girls say: 'Mee arom jim'
> "Hee" is rather '_common_'


'Hee' means 'c u n t'. 'Jim' is a bit like 'fanny', 'twinkle', whatever.  

You can say 'Gam arom', which means 'in the mood for sex' I gather.

Edited because I didn't realise there was a swear filter on this board. Where are we, the old Ajarn site?

----------


## Mister Fixit

> I got ao mai lumg in response to ....ao gun mai.... i take it thats a NO..??


She said ' Not want, uncle'.  Bit of a put-down, that was.  Mind you, she didn't say 'Ao mai, papa'.  That's 'Not want, you old duffer'.

----------


## dirtydog

> Ao-gun is VERY RUDE!!


It's not rude, just a bit direct.

----------


## phunphin

> Originally Posted by Mister Fixit
> 
> Ao-gun is VERY RUDE!!
> 
> 
> It's not rude, just a bit direct.


tried that today with a young lady..she guafffed, which is better than a laugh i guess.

----------


## cali kid

^^ I said that to my gf many times, but it was " aow gahn mai"? and the answer was always "aow"

But I wouldnt go saying it to a descent girl I didnt know or anything..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've only ever heard DD ask "yet dtoot dai mai?". Strangley, most said "dai".

Despicable street that one.

----------


## The Basket Weaver

> I've only ever heard DD ask "yet dtoot dai mai?". Strangley, most said "dai".
> 
> Despicable street that one.


say that and yep, guaranteed to get her juices flowing

----------


## cali kid

> I've only ever heard DD ask "yet dtoot dai mai?". Strangley, most said "dai".


Thats pretty hardcore stuff right there, i would like to translate it just in case anybody doesnt understand, but after being translated it just doesnt carry the same weight it does in Thai, most farang i think, even ones that speak Thai well, dont know how bad the sentence really is..

But it made me laugh anyway.........

----------


## Mister Fixit

> What does 'seeow-mai' mean, literally?


Literally, 'orgasm, no?'  Or in other words 'Do you want to come?'

Sii-ow, see-ow, spell it how you like, means 'orgasm'

----------


## Mister Fixit

> I got ao mai lumg in response to ....ao gun mai.... i take it thats a NO..??


'ao mai, lung'  means 'not want, uncle' so she was really taking the piss out of you, by saying you were an old man, old enough to be her uncle, or even more likely, 'fuck off, you old goat'   :Smile: .

You were lucky she didn't say 'Ao mai, phoo' - 'Don't want, grandad'.   :rofl:

----------


## dirtydog

^Huh. "Ao Mai" is a question not a statement, "Lung" she may have been jokingly refering to his penis as "Lung", they also may call it your "Nong Chai" younger brother, etc.

----------


## Mister Fixit

> ^Huh. "Ao Mai" is a question not a statement, "Lung" she may have been jokingly refering to his penis as "Lung", they also may call it your "Nong Chai" younger brother, etc.


Yes, that was wrong of me, I use the OP's original. It should have been 'Mai ao' - 'not want'. I have one dictionary that refers to the penis as 'leung', but the Thai G/F says she's never heard the expression.  She knew 'nong chai' though.

Perhaps she was saying 'not want penis/dick/whatever' rather than 'lung/uncle' and the OP got it/heard it wrong.

It's a bugger, this transliteration, innit?

----------


## Mister Fixit

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mister Fixit
> ...


I assume that means 'guffawed' ...?  I bet she did, if you said that to her.  Lucky you didn't get a slap.

----------


## The Basket Weaver

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> ^Huh. "Ao Mai" is a question not a statement, "Lung" she may have been jokingly refering to his penis as "Lung", they also may call it your "Nong Chai" younger brother, etc.
> 
> 
> Yes, that was wrong of me, I use the OP's original. It should have been 'Mai ao' - 'not want'. I have one dictionary that refers to the penis as 'leung', but the Thai G/F says she's never heard the expression.  She knew 'nong chai' though.
> 
> Perhaps she was saying 'not want penis/dick/whatever' rather than 'lung/uncle' and the OP got it/heard it wrong.
> ...


The "do you want it, uncle" version sounds more probably IMO

----------


## cali kid

> Literally, 'orgasm, no?' Or in other words 'Do you want to come?'  Sii-ow, see-ow, spell it how you like, means 'orgasm'


I dont know who you have got translating for you but no it doesnt mean orgasm...

----------


## The Basket Weaver

> Originally Posted by Mister Fixit
> 
> Literally, 'orgasm, no?' Or in other words 'Do you want to come?'  Sii-ow, see-ow, spell it how you like, means 'orgasm'
> 
> 
> I dont know who you have got translating for you but no it doesnt mean orgasm...


yup, wrong info there mr fixit

----------


## Mister Fixit

[quote=The Basket Weaver;375842]


> Originally Posted by Mister Fixit
> 
> Literally, 'orgasm, no?' Or in other words 'Do you want to come?' Sii-ow, see-ow, spell it how you like, means 'orgasm'
> 
> 
> I dont know who you have got translating for you but no it doesnt mean orgasm...


Yes, it does mate - see below




> yup, wrong info there mr fixit


Sorry, no it ain't. Dictionary says so, girlfriend says so, Thai friends say so. _Sio_ with a rising tone, pronounced 'see-ow'.

Sorry, can't type the Thai characters, but that's the sound it transliterates to. Like I said above, this transliteration is a bugger cos it ain't exact.  If I can scan the dictionary entry and put it up as an attachment, I will.

----------


## Texpat

> "mee arom jim" transtates to "my p***y is in the mood"


What if its her mouth you want in the mood?  :Smile: 

I thought horny was _tah-lung._

_Mii arom_ is in the mood_._

_Yaak fan jao_ is Lao for I wanna pound your pee hole till your ears bleed.

----------


## Norton

Always thought "jòot sòot yôt" was used for orgasm?

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Always thought "jòot sòot yôt" was used for orgasm?


It is used, but only in books or nature programs.

I like 'sawan chan jet'

How about 'soeng mee kwam dtong gan tang pet", for horny. :sexy:

----------


## ChalkyDee

[quote=Mister Fixit;474614]


> Originally Posted by cali kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mister Fixit
> ...


It definately doesn't mean orgasm.

เสียว is a very common word. The original meaning is the sensation of fear or erotic arousal. Thais usually use it as an exaggeration in many situations.

เสียวสันหลัง=Fear passed through my spine
เสียวตูด=I had a fear for my ass (ie. when a gay man checks out your behind, or when a car nearly clips you)
หวาดเสียว=Scary
เสียวโดนไล่ออก=Had a scare that I was going to be fired
เสียวจัง=Feels so nice (erotic)
เรื่องเสียวๆ=Erotic (or scary) anecdotes
อึ้ง ทึ่ง เสียว=Dumbfounding amazing thrilling
เีสียวฟัน=toothache :sexy:  :sexy:  :sexy:  :sexy: 


With different tones
เสี่ยว=Being a jackass
เสี้ยว=A sliver, a small part

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I thought horny was tah-lung.


I thought that meant something similar to 'cheeky'.

----------


## Fabian

I thought that too.

----------


## Dalton

> I thought that meant something similar to 'cheeky'.


It does,

----------


## chinthee

> Always thought "jòot sòot yôt" was used for orgasm?


I've always just heard simply _set_ or _mai set_.

----------


## Frankenstein

Surely only one word can be correct. After all, no language could have more than one word for orgasm.

----------


## chinthee

^ I know from experience with a number of Thais that they used the term 'set.'

For what it's worth...

* I think it's just a more polite and indirect way of saying it in practice.  "Did you finish?" is more polite that the actual word for orgasm.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

I just hand out an evaluation form.

----------


## Mister Fixit

> I thought horny was _tah-lung._
> 
> _Mii arom_ is in the mood_._


No, 'taleung' means 'impertinent' or 'cheeky'.

----------

